# Grey fox with quail mount



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

............


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a great mount and display.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very very nice!! You sure do good work. I need to stop by and say Hi at least next time I come by Young


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice indeed, never realized they had such big ears. All the different views gives a good perspective.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another awesome mount !


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Great mount!!! 2nd pic looks awesome!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Another good one! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As usual, very professional.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful mount ! Looks like it's alive and ready to pounce.


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

That's an awesome mount!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------

